# Disgusting findings..



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Ugh!*

:afraid: I have really been thinking about switching to organic chicken for my dogs but it is sooo much more expenisive !! but mow I may have too :chicken:


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

For ourselves, as well!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is scary. I really think all this food contamination is contributing to obesity. When I remember all the crap adults use to eat - jelly molds, fried everything and although people were active there was not too much structured exercise and yet most people were thin.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CT, I think most people were thin because they ate smaller quantities. All you have to do is look at the French, who eat some of the fattiest foods in the world, but they walk everywhere, eat almost all fresh, natural foods and most importantly, eat is far smaller quantities. Fresh foods are more nutritious, so your body is satisfied with less. A gastric bypass is just an extreme form of portion control, after all.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

roulette said:


> Seriously..Prozac!??!


Aha!! :idea: I was wondering why I'm so relaxed these days.  lol


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this article. The overuse of antibiotics in farm animals is outrageous and has been well documented. See the Pew Commission's report on industrial farm animal production.
National Commission on Industrial Farm Animal Production

Fortunately, there is an alternative for people and for dogs. If you haven't tasted grass-fed chicken, try it! It really does taste better. It is also better for you (in lots of ways), better for the environment, better for the chickens, and better for the farmers. For more info, watch the documentary Food Inc. To find a grass-fed farmer near you and/or to read about the many benefits of grass-fed meat, go to Eat Wild.

I know two farmers that take chicken backs and necks (probably livers and hearts too) and grind them up for pet food, including the bones. One farmer sells it for $2 per pound, the other for $2.75. It comes frozen in packages that are about a pound and a half. I feed it raw and my dogs love it. I also get beef heart, beef liver, bison heart, bison liver, and chicken or turkey hearts, liver and gizzards--all purchased directly from farmers who do not use antibiotics or added hormones and who have their animals out on pasture. I definitely do not want my dogs (or my people) eating factory farmed meat of any sort.


----------

